# Wettest, blackest tyre dressing?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm struggling to get my Continental tyres to look very black and glossy with Blackfire, Megs Hot Shine, CGNLTG, and a couple of others I have tried.

Which others would people recommend? I'm happy with a weeks durability, but need it to be glossy!

I curse my glossy, crisp, black paintwork :lol::buffer:

Russ.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

megs endurance is good at gloss but i find durabillty isnt as they say lol

i also like Z16 easy to apply and give a nice gloss 

HTH


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks - I've had the Megs a few times and can never get on with it.

It's the tyres I think, I have used all of the above dressings on other makes, but nothing seems to want to blacken the Conti's to the same extent 

I just think a black car looks best with equally black tyres. I'd be sad to change them because of the way they look... can't knock their other qualities!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hmm found the megs to be somewhat thick but always gave short term good results i do like a shine on my tyres


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

a lot can depend on tyres. seems the budget tyres take to dressign much better than the expensive ones. 
the michelin i had i could get anything to stay on em. the goodyear i have now no problem. :s


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah exactly, it's very annoying. Nothing seems to want to look good on these 

My mate has a 182 with Exalto's and uses Blackfire and it looks incredible!


----------



## PremierDetail (Aug 23, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Thanks - I've had the Megs a few times and can never get on with it.
> 
> It's the tyres I think, I have used all of the above dressings on other makes, but nothing seems to want to blacken the Conti's to the same extent
> 
> I just think a black car looks best with equally black tyres. I'd be sad to change them because of the way they look... can't knock their other qualities!


 I have Conti's on my VR4, I use Swissvax Pneu, its black and lasts a long while. Its not glossy though, thats just my preference.


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

have u tried applying two coats of dressing on the tyres?i find that a lot of the initial coat is absorbed by the rubber therefore less glossy so by adding another coat 30mins later not only does the tyres look darker n glossier it also lasts longer


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

hard compound tyre most likely


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Megs Hot Shine. Pop it into a container, and brush it on liberally, then allow to dry for around 5-10 minutes, lasts several weeks on a well prepared tyre and gives a really, really glossy look. Just how I like it:


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Try AG, they do a spray liquid which is high gloss. I think SP sell a general purpose plastic and rubber dressing by FK. You migh get on better with liquid than gel.

I have new Bridgestones and find the gel does'nt take to the smooth areas of the wall, only around the writing.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

+1 for Megs Hot Shine


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a go with Megs Hot Shine yesterday, but I wasn't quite so liberal!!

I'll give that a whirl again today - thanks all


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Turtle Wax Wet ' Black. Paint it on to the tyre, two coats will last for ages too.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

CG New Look Trim Gel for me


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Highstyle.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not a really shiny one but Wolfgang tyre gel is very good.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Highstyle.


i'm with you mate :thumb:


----------



## Amos (Feb 28, 2007)

Autosmart Trim Wizard.................


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

m0bov said:


> Try AG, they do a spray liquid which is high gloss. I think SP sell a general purpose plastic and rubber dressing by FK. You migh get on better with liquid than gel.
> 
> I have new Bridgestones and find the gel does'nt take to the smooth areas of the wall, only around the writing.


I've found that the AG spray doesn't leave a glossy finish, just a nice satin sheen that lasts for a long time. Which is how I prefer it.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

On my old black car (going back 7 months and i havent used this since) Autoglym tyre dressing made the tyres look best. Downside is it doesnt last long at all.

On my PE2s, megs endurance makes me :argie: during the first week


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Highstyle.


+1 for that.

Only lasts about a week, but gives a very nice light gloss finish with no fling.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Gary-360 said:


> +1 for that.
> 
> Only lasts about a week, but gives a very nice light gloss finish with no fling.


I have AutoSmart highstyle - really silly question from a newbie what method of application do you use to get it to last, i curently wipe on with sponge and leave - i'm really after a the wet/shiny look - what's the best method of application

thanks..


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

packard said:


> I have AutoSmart highstyle - really silly question from a newbie what method of application do you use to get it to last, i curently wipe on with sponge and leave - i'm really after a the wet/shiny look - what's the best method of application
> 
> thanks..


I did at one time use a sponge (cut into a little square), but have now opted for using a swissvax style brush, less messy fingers and the bristles get into the grooves & lettering more uniformly; 2 applications per tyre and left to dry in for 30mins, no fling.

Gary


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

I'd try Z16 and this Duragloss one http://www.duragloss.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2340&category=306

I find both very good at what your after. I can't stand it looking like you just slapped grease all over the tyre (unlike GazW :lol I find the above gives the best gloss after a couple of coats but doesn't sling or attract the dust unlike the Meg's.

This is Z16 in action :thumb:










And Duragloss type


----------



## JayDee (Jan 12, 2008)

Blackfires gets my vote. Not found a better one yet!


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

+1 Blackfire really lasts aswell.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

AS Highstyle, 2 coats:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

If you already have Megs Endurance, I would give it 2 coats or more. It gives a really glossy finish. I have also heard a lot of people struggling with the Endurance gel, because it's so thick.. When I started using it, I applied it with one of those Meguairs style fancy foam appliers, which was crap.

All you need though, is a brush like the SV Pneu Brush, put a little on it and spread it. So easy, and it gets into all the difficult places. Let it sit for a couple of minutes and buff of with one of you old MFs.. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

ads2k said:


> I'd try Z16 and this Duragloss one http://www.duragloss.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2340&category=306
> 
> I find both very good at what your after. I can't stand it looking like you just slapped grease all over the tyre (unlike GazW :lol I find the above gives the best gloss after a couple of coats but doesn't sling or attract the dust unlike the Meg's.
> 
> ...


Never thought I'd say this, but thats a great looking tyre . Got them on the back of m Msport, not on the front anymore thank god not very grippy in run flat derivatie.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> I've found that the AG spray doesn't leave a glossy finish, just a nice satin sheen that lasts for a long time. Which is how I prefer it.


+1 I use it and its pretty good.

Autosmart Tyre Dandy isn't great though.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm quite happy with NLTG again for some reason:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

highstyle applied with a brush not a sponge


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ebbe J said:


> If you already have Megs Endurance, I would give it 2 coats or more. It gives a really glossy finish. I have also heard a lot of people struggling with the Endurance gel, because it's so thick.. When I started using it, I applied it with one of those Meguairs style fancy foam appliers, which was crap.
> 
> All you need though, is a brush like the SV Pneu Brush, put a little on it and spread it. So easy, and it gets into all the difficult places. Let it sit for a couple of minutes and buff of with one of you old MFs..
> 
> ...


Might try this as my turtle wax foam adapter is coming apart and does'nt get into the rin of the tyre, its massive too.

Not sounding tight though, well I am , but is there much difference between that and a 2" horse hair paint brush?.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Might try this as my turtle wax foam adapter is coming apart and does'nt get into the rin of the tyre, its massive too.
> 
> Not sounding tight though, well I am , but is there much difference between that and a 2" horse hair paint brush?.


- Of course, it doesn't need to be a SV brush a normal horse hair brust would do the job just fine:thumb: It's also much faster to use, if you cant live without a flawless finish.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Re the brush application - do you apply much or just an even light spread all over, leave 30mins then re apply again?, is there any need to buff etc?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

For something really glossy your best bet is to opt for something with some form of silicone content.

So:

AS Highstyle,
AS Finish,
AS Tyre Dandy.

For satin finish I put 1 coat of Finish on, 2 coats for Gloss. Tyre Dandy is the glossiest I've found though, followed by Highstyle. Finish is less so, but I prefer a more satin finish personally.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I use the Megs endurance stuff. 

Brush a bit of that on and my tryes come up really glossy.

Where in Walsall are you?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

the_knight said:


> I use the Megs endurance stuff.
> 
> Brush a bit of that on and my tryes come up really glossy.
> 
> Where in Walsall are you?


Towards Willenhall, near to VW Willenhall Coachcraft on Wolverhampton Road West.

Are you from Walsall?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

you fellas are just up the road from me,


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess it might be tyre related but yesterday i used the AG foam on mine and it left some spots after driving to a show today.
Went over it with some poorboys spray someone lent me and spots went and tyes looked really good so might get some but i am told its expensive stuff...............


----------

